# Top 3 cigars under $6 for beginners!



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

I would love your advice/opinions on your choice of top 3 CC for beginners under $6 that may be able to be smoked right out of the box!

I prefer a medium to full body por favor!

Gracias!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Man... it all depends on how that box was kept. I wouldn't smoke anything from an online outlet right after receiving it.

But my top 3 bargain cigars are RP Edge Maduro, Oliva G, and Gran Habano Vintage 2002.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:gossip: Hey ninja, this is the habanos section.... He's looking for CC's.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

For lower priced cc's ROTT the one that comes to mind is the Monte #4.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*shorts.........:smoke2:*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> :gossip: Hey ninja, this is the habanos section.... He's looking for CC's.


DOH!! Sorry. Sometimes this mask gets in the way...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tastes is subjective

Upmann Corona Major
Party short
San Cristobal El Principe
JL 1,2
RASCC
RASS
Monte 4
Diplo 4 
HDM Epi 1,2

Likely you will get 2010's.
Chance you cangot some with a cpl yrs if you buy samplers


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> :gossip: Hey ninja, this is the habanos section.... He's looking for CC's.


 I was about to take the piss but I see you got it. LOL



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> DOH!! Sorry. Sometimes this mask gets in the way...


Hahahaaaaahaaaa.... good comeback! :roll:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Party Short
Monte #4
RASS


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

All of the petite coronas that aren't Siglo II:
Boli Petite Corona
RASCC
Partagas Shorts
Por Laranaga Petite Corona
Monte 4
Diplomaticos 4
Juan Lopez Petite Corona
San Cristobal Principe
Sancho Panza Non Plus


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> Party Short
> Monte #4
> RASS


This is the correct answer for ROTT


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

neocacher said:


> I would love your advice/opinions on your choice of top 3 CC for beginners under $6 that may be able to be smoked right out of the box!
> 
> I prefer a medium to full body por favor!
> 
> Gracias!


Medium to full under $6 i have 3 suggestions do i have to say it gentleman!

Partagas short
Partagas short
Partagas short
:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:

Now if you want something mild to medium under $6 then any Cuban Petite corona is an outstanding cigar and a great start for a newbie!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Medium to full under $6 i have 3 suggestions do i have to say it gentleman!
> 
> Partagas short
> Partagas short
> ...


And save the rest of your money for black coffee and egg whites right Tony?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> And save the rest of your money for black coffee and egg whites right Tony?


:hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Party Short
> Monte #4
> RASS





CeeGar said:


> This is the correct answer for ROTT


Well, you guys just saved me from having to make a new thread about what budget-priced short CC's are good ROTT (and with some age later on, I assume they get better). I love this place. :bounce:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Party Short
> Monte #4
> RASS


Add

Upmann Corona Major
and most petit Coronas..


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Party Shorts!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I must say that this is great information! Thanks to all for the help! 

And sorry Cary for the threadjack! Its just real good information for a newb!


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

My top three would have to be

SCdLH principe
RASS
Monty #4

I find with cubans generally you get a better smoke for your money.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

i will say cuaba divinos since no one else has yet


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Get
Upmann Epicures on that list


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Top Cuban cigar at the 2 dollar price point:

JLP Cazadores. I only mention these because for a yard gar these are cheap and brutally strong. Lots of bang for less than the price of almost any NC. And they sure have lots of Cuban twang.

With age, well they still are one dimensional. But what do you expect for just a couple bones?


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Top Cuban cigar at the 2 dollar price point:
> 
> JLP Cazadores. I only mention these because for a yard gar these are cheap and brutally strong. Lots of bang for less than the price of almost any NC. And they sure have lots of Cuban twang.
> 
> With age, well they still are one dimensional. But what do you expect for just a couple bones?


May be great for a throw away smoke or to give a friend that does not smoke cigars much, but wants to try a cuban. hmmmm. maybe i should get a box! On second thought, oh my! What if I love them?


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

bcannon87 said:


> I must say that this is great information! Thanks to all for the help!
> 
> And sorry Cary for the threadjack! Its just real good information for a newb!


LOL. You certainly did not threadjack!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> Top Cuban cigar at the 2 dollar price point:
> 
> JLP Cazadores. I only mention these because for a yard gar these are cheap and brutally strong. Lots of bang for less than the price of almost any NC. And they sure have lots of Cuban twang.
> 
> With age, well they still are one dimensional. But what do you expect for just a couple bones?


Ditto these cigars...they aren't going to blow your dress up over your head but one should keep a box of these in your humidor at all times. I started with the Cremas and now smoke the Cazadores.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great thread!

With my recent rediscovery of my love of pipes (never got away from them, but they are almost all I smoke anymore), I have been thinking about retiring all my budget NC sticks. I've been thinking about limiting my NC cigars to the 3 or 4 that I like best, and then going the CC cigar route for experimentation and variety. In case I find a bad source, or get snagged by customs, I'd like to start without shelling out too much money to begin with, so this threat is invaluable.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great info here, thanks for sharing it. I can now began a search for something affordable!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I would tell any noob to try as much of everything as you can. You really can't go wrong IMO. You have to discover what you like on your own. I know this may sound harsh but it's the best advise I can give. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tarks said:


> I would tell any noob to try as much of everything as you can. You really can't go wrong IMO. You have to discover what you like on your own. I know this may sound harsh but it's the best advise I can give. Enjoy the journey!


Absolutely...I agree with you as when I began smoking cigars 15+ years ago, that was the only way I got to where I am today...by trying smokes either recommended by BOTL or picking up something new at the local B&M...now, I know what it is that I like and am looking for!


----------

